# Besoin d'aide pour un besoin particulier



## PO_ (18 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour, 

Hier, j'ai posté un appel au secours ici : 

https://forums.macg.co/threads/aide...let-un-peu-particulier.1294356/#post-13162990

 mais je pense que le forum choisi n'est pas le bon. Si une bonne âme pouvait me venir en aide, ce serait sympa


----------

